# Semi-aquatic Palms: Potential Riparium Selections



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting. I guess they'd only be a temporary riparium inhabitant because of their eventual size, but it would be worth experimenting with.

I like the look of that _Chelyocarpus dinaerius_ in the 2nd photo.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of them are pretty small plants and could probably work in tanks like a 30 breeder or larger.

I am going to start a list as I read that article to keep track of the most promising species.


_Chamaedorea cataractarum_, readily available, 1m tall
_Acoelorrhaphe wrightii_, Florida native, readily available, grows large, but maybe seedling would work in riparium(?)
_Arenga caudata_, readily available, 1.5m tall, nice leaves
_Chamaedorea amabilis_, commercially available, 2m tall, really nice leaves
_Geonoma brongniartii_, apparently no commercial availability
_Pinanga limosa_, apparently no commercial availability, attractive, very short <1m tall (floribundapalms.com has it)
_Sabal minor_, native SE US plant and a wetland palm, here is a super-dwarf selection for sale http://www.plantdelights.com/Sabal-minor-Blountstown-Dwarf-Perennial-Scrub-Palmetto-Palm/productinfo/7248/

Oh and here is a related link...

http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/journal/1-1/mc/gallery1.html

And here's a link to a regular scientific article in pdf, on specis in Borneo no less!

http://www.ifeanet.org/publicaciones/boletines/21(2)/415.pdf


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Just yesterday a box with a nice handful of _Chamaedorea cataractarum_ seedlings came in the mail. The sender also included an envelope full of seeds.

I am totally stoked to try these out in a riparium! This might be an excellent new riparium selection.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a quick update. The _Chamaedorea cataractarium_ palms are rooting very well in their riparium planters. 

I think that this will be an excellent new plant for ripariums.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

That Zamia roezlii looks freaking awesome. As a whole, I don't know how practical they'd be considering their potentially enormous size and the the fact that the limited rooting space provided in a riparium may lead to tremendous cultural difficulties. IME, palms also require a tremendous amount of light just to survive, but I'm really not very skilled or knowledgeable so my concerns are meaningless at best. 

They would look absolutely amazing if you pulled it off and I'm guessing Devin will provide excellent insight into the cultural aspects of things.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

My impression so far is that it won't be so difficult. There are some palms that grow into big trees and need to live outdoors, but there are many others (especially in genus _Chamaedorea_) that do very well as houseplants. The main concern for growing in a riparium would be to select species that can grow well in the water. So far these _C. cataractarum_ are looking great!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of lighting do you intend to maintain them under?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Right now I have them under a single T5 strip and they are doing great. _C. catractarum_ is a houseplant so it shouldn't need all that much light.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am getting real good results so far with the _Chamaedorea cataractarum_ seedlingse. You can see here the light green leaves that have developed since I planted them in the riparium planter. I should have turned the planter around so that you could also see the new root development. I have the planters down in the water up to the rim and many white healthy roots are forming inside.










This might be a very good plant for growing in ripariums. I will be interested to see how susceptible it is to spider mites. The leaf architecture is another important factor; I hope the leaves will begin to grow nice and full while the plant is still relatively small. FOr this species it will probably be best to plant several seedlings in each planter.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to place an order this week with a palm nursery in Hawaii.

The order will include some plants that I wan to grow as houseplants, and others that should be good riparium selections.

I can't wait to see these plants!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a quick update here.

I have cleaned up my 50-gallon tank. I have _Spathiphyllum_ filling most of the riparium background, but there is also a palm, _Chamaedorea cataractarum_, and a _Pandanus_, _P. tectorius_, in there. I am going to return with a numberd picture to point out some of the cool plants that I have in here.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got the water-associated plants from my Floribunda Palms order--these plants came from Hawaii--potted up in riparium planters and here they are in my 50G fish tank...










It will be interesting to see what these do. The _Chamaedorea cararactarum_ still look good, but they are growing very slowly. I need plants that will fill faster. Maybe I will see more growth from one of these selections.

That _Hydriastele_ sure is a cool plant. I hope that one will grow for me.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Nice setup*

I am hoping to do something similar with driftwood and orchids.

Are these flowering plants?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

These are palms. They do flower, but the flowers are not very showy.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got some pretty amazing new plants with an order. I am going to post some pictures later.


----------

